

New Public APIs in Ice Cream Sandwich - BrianHV
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/10/ics-and-non-public-apis.html

======
zmmmmm
Yay, _finally_ , there is a supported API for the Calendar. It's always been
such a strange omission and has really hurt the emergence of quality calendar
apps and third party calendar integration. I've personally omitted otherwise
handy features from apps ("Add this to my calendar") because the calendar APIs
were missing and I _really_ didn't want to go the unsupported route.

------
sounds
Correlation is not causation, but if the Android team knew Siri was a threat
early on, they were smart to make the Text-to-speech APIs public.

------
shareme
does that mean less of these in source?

/ hide /

